# ANYONE W/ LARGE TRAILER WANTING SOME SUNDAY SIDE MONEY?



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

My son and I need to go out to Baker today before it gets darkand pick up some metal panels. It will need to be one of them large landscaping type trailers. Unfortunately, my wiring harness for my trailer lights are messed up and not working propoerly, so you would need to drive. $130 for the effort, wich will cover the $30 or so for gas, and $100 for a 2 1/2 hour round trip with about a 1/2 hour for me and my son to load them on the trailer, than bringing them by my houde in Gulf Breeze for us to unload.

There is also Amberjack, shark, andouli sausage and crawfish jumbalya, colslaw and whiskey and coke dinner in it too!

Call or PM me as soon as possible. Daylights burnin!

(850) 777-1221


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Mybig pipe top utility is in Baton Rouge. I could do it next weekend, Clay.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx man..I am needin to do it by tommorow. Idid get a PM, going to respond and see if it works out!

Thanx though!


----------

